# #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server



## Ankz0r (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello! Me and my friends have rented a dedicated server to host a game for people to play. 

We access the database through phpMyAdmin and logging in works fine for both my friends. Although when I try I get the following error:

#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.

I have tried it in Chrome, Firefox and even IE and still get the same error. I find it really strange since it works for my friends.

Please help!


----------



## resourcesys (Aug 10, 2012)

Ankz0r said:


> Hello! Me and my friends have rented a dedicated server to host a game for people to play.
> 
> We access the database through phpMyAdmin and logging in works fine for both my friends. Although when I try I get the following error:
> 
> ...


Hello,

phpMyadmin is just an front end for MySQL. So can you specify if MySQL and phpMyAdmin are installed on same machine?

Are you able to login to through command line from your end to the MySQL server database ?

Regards


----------

